# I really question the intelligence of dogs at times...



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I really have to question the intelligence of my malamute... constantly. He's supposed to be one of the smartest dog breeds. Maybe he's defective? I wonder what the return policy is for defective malamutes...

Anyway, Ruuqo (who is 10 months old and potty trained) just pooped on the floor and before we found it (we were putting together the new DCN for the ferrets), Ruuqo ate it... and then came in the room we were in and threw it all up... and then proceeded to try to eat it again before we stopped him.. 

Ugh.. I'm so disgusted!


----------



## silverfox (Aug 29, 2013)

Lol. I just experienced this yesterday with my 16 week old mutt. I swear it must be a " well it was good the first time" thing. Puppies are gross.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I know right? lol I think my boy has a poop obsession.. He used to sneak cat poop until we got one of those top entrance litter boxes and he can't fit his head in it, and if I let him in the critter room he'll eat any rat or mouse poo if any is on the floor. I'll have to say this is the first time he's ever eaten his own poo though.. I'm sure it will be the last though lol I don't think he enjoyed the experience.


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

Eating poop like this regularly can be a sign of digestive problems as they're not digesting the food properly the first time through. Maybe try a different food?


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

He eats a 4.5 star dog food. He occasionally gets raw meals when I can give it.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Check your supplements section of any pet store. I saw you mentioned that you worked at Pet Supplies Plus and last I was in one I didnt scope out their supplements but I know at some other stores (okay my experience is with a holistic and all natural pet store) theres a treat-like product that you can give them that has some sort of curry pepper in it. The dog cant taste it going down but when it comes out, and they try to eat the poop, it gives them a REALLY bad taste.

I have a border collie and sometimes he understands my every word and sometimes I question his brain too! Keep in mind, Ruuqo is also a pup and might be going through a phase. If it continues I'd suggest talking to your vet.


----------



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

I have a dog named Harley and he has always loved to eat his poop. Our vet said they eat it if they are lacking nutrients sometimes. He also told us to try and get Harley to stop eating poop but a small amount of tabasco sauce on it and he won't like how spicy it is. We haven't actually tried that but its worth a shot to discourage the poop eating.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Tobasco sauce and poop... I would just throw the poop away lmao


----------

